# Pictures



## blhunter3

I need to see some good kill pictures, the off season is killing me.


----------



## weasle414

It'll kill you even worse when you start seeing pics, though. Trust me, pics and vids are NOT ok to see this time of year! You start getting cabin fever and get the urge to shoot the cats that wander outside your bedroom window to sniff the dead raccoon with your bowfishing bow. You also start dreaming about shooting fish more and when it's cold you get all crabby because you want the ice to thaw out and spring to be here.

Or at least that's how I get.

That being said, BRING ON SOME PICS!!!


----------



## blhunter3

Weasle I hear your going to college, what for? And don't say Mickey Dee's manager.


----------



## weasle414

Welding, actually. I couldn't see myself working for McDonalds my whole life... Honestly I can't believe I've made it 3 years like I have! This summer's gonna be great, the last half I'll be living up in Alexandria so I won't be too far away from you and Jake 'til you guys head out to wherever you migrate to in the winter. We can go stick some carp and gar after I get moved in! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

Well I migrate to Fargo and I have no idea where Jake lives.


----------



## weasle414

He goes south for the winter... Down to Renville by the way it sounds.


----------



## carp_killer

by the way with the first pic. yes i do consider myself a good shot :lol:

alex. the mn part of silent but sinking is gunna make a sweet vid this summer and slaughter some buffs and gar.


----------



## weasle414

Sounds good to me! I dunno for sure yet, but I'm thinking with a bit of my grad money I might buy a cam-corder and a bow mount for it. Might even have to weld up a stand for it to overlook the platform and front of the boat for when I wanna shoot by myself and still film. JUST so you guys will believe I shoot fish when I'm alone!!!


----------



## gunattic

I tell you what guys.. you aughta try some underwater spearfishing.. kinda meet the fish on their own turf. It's a blast.. here's a bit from last summer taken while freediving. I think the largest was almost 35#'s if I remember correctly.


----------



## weasle414

Well it's a 95% chance someone in my boat's going swimming every time we hit the lake anyways, may as well bring the harpoon along for when it does happen :beer:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

That would be pretty fun!


----------



## blhunter3

I think I might take a drive today and look for some fish to shoot.


----------



## Wrestler720

weasle414 said:


> It'll kill you even worse when you start seeing pics, though. Trust me, pics and vids are NOT ok to see this time of year! You start getting cabin fever and get the urge to shoot the cats that wander outside your bedroom window You also start dreaming about shooting fish more and when it's cold you get all crabby because you want the ice to thaw out and spring to be here.


yea thats what is happening to me but i'm like ughh if the ice stays i can go coyote hunting on the river and stuff and if all the ice thaws i can go bowfishing ughhhhh its killing me


----------



## blhunter3

Hahaha, life sucks sometimes doesn't 8) 8) 8)


----------



## carp_killer

hey gun when your ready to share that buff lake let me know  dont worry i MIGHT succeed in killing 1 each year. there will be lots with battle wounds though like a missing scale. ill trade ya a carp spot for the buff spot.


----------



## gunattic

I don't know when I'll be ready to share this one.. a dive buddy of mine did a ton of homework to find that spot.. a lot of time spent holding his breath in the muck  . what we'd like to do is get the 50#er.. with these darn fish it's tough to find water clear enough to see when you're down under. I'm sure there are plenty of good places.. but good places with vis.. that's a whole 'nuther equation.
if you want, join us sometime for a freediving day and learn how to get down to any fish at any depth on a single breath. My dive buddy has been to nearly -100' on a breath and has held his breath for just short of 5 minutes... 4:45 to be exact.. but it only takes about a minute + a bit to do a 100' dive.


----------



## carp_killer

id be interested in giving it a try this summer some time. i dont know about 100ft down but maybe 10ft down or 5ft lol. if you have a spot with buffs id love to try there even if it isnt your best spot. you ever try gar with them spear guns?


----------



## Squeeker

gunattic said:


> I tell you what guys.. you aughta try some underwater spearfishing.. kinda meet the fish on their own turf. It's a blast.. here's a bit from last summer taken while freediving. I think the largest was almost 35#'s if I remember correctly.


OMG, that's a lot of weight 

Spearfishing is plain and simple one of the most addicting things I have ever gotten myself into. It combines hunting and fishing, what could be better?

If you ever get the chance, come up to Saskatchewan to try it out. You are not restricted to any specific lakes and you can spear any species you want. Awesome pike action for beginners, schools of walleye for those that can get themselves down deeper. Going after monster Rainbows in Diefenbaker is tons of fun too.

On my 3rd gun in 2 years...Addicting as hell.


----------



## BirdHunter5

Ya i think its time we all start fishing like that.


----------



## cavedude

My biggest one to date shot in the beginning of the summer walking along the edge of the little muddy river near williston nd


----------



## hunter121390

looks like a lot of fun. i want to start carp spearing and bowfishing. i just need to get a bowfishing setup for my bow and ill be good to go


----------



## carp_killer

hunter you know any good spots out in that area of wisconsin? might be interested in heading that way this summer.


----------



## blhunter3

Were are you finding all of your money for your purchases and trips, CK?


----------



## carp_killer

im gunna win the lotto


----------



## rednek

well mostly dancein and snatch and grabs at 711's


----------



## carp_killer

shhhhhhhhhh dont tell them my secrets


----------



## rednek

:lol:


----------



## Redneck Bowfisher




----------



## bowcarp

last nights take


----------

